# Uber needs to add a tip option which could make them more money



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

Uber is making a mistake by not taping into that revenue stream potential by not adding a tip button. I have skimmed the Lyft forums and they don't get tips either even with the tip option button in the app.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Uber is making a mistake by not taping into that revenue stream potential by not adding a tip button. I have skimmed the Lyft forums and they don't get tips either even with the tip option button in the app.


This is an awesome idea; I hope the Über executives been reading this bright idea and rake in consideration in order to improve the performance conditions in this platform
Lmao


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a tip for you, uber will never go for it. They would rather rise the price, so they can get there piece.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Borrowing that other guy's GIF that I have seen


----------



## luckyinreno (Sep 4, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Uber is making a mistake by not taping into that revenue stream potential by not adding a tip button. I have skimmed the Lyft forums and they don't get tips either even with the tip option button in the app.


NOT true. I drive for Lyft, tips aren't great but they average about 10% and I'm sure I always get them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Uber is making a mistake by not taping into that revenue stream potential by not adding a tip button. I have skimmed the Lyft forums and they don't get tips either even with the tip option button in the app.


I don't get how people don't tip even with $1, $2, $5 for them. Even the stupidest lyft drivers get a $1 for me because I know that shiet isn't easy (but that driver that got the $1 really Pissed me off. Called me to ask me to go to either 5th or 3rd because he couldn't get to 4th and when I met him at 5th...guess where he drove by on his way to my destination? 4th st!)

For the extra awesome drivers I actually take the time to not be lazy and select other than tap that + 10, 15 and 20x depending on the driver



naplestom75 said:


> Borrowing that other guy's GIF that I have seen


There should be one of these beating one of these


----------



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Uber is making a mistake by not taping into that revenue stream potential by not adding a tip button. I have skimmed the Lyft forums and they don't get tips either even with the tip option button in the app.


I drive for Lyft and Uber. I get plenty of tips on Lyft. Both cash and through the app.


----------



## Kimberly Ross (Jan 1, 2016)

I drive for Uber and we do not get paid tips. However, last week I was a rider with my date using an Uber app. The app asked how much my date would like to tip the driver (in advance). I asked the driver when that started since I hadn't received tips as of yet. He was clueless too. Although my date put a 20% tip for the driver, the driver did not get the tip. We looked at his pay for the ride. This happened in Houston. How is that legal?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Kimberly Ross said:


> I drive for Uber and we do not get paid tips. However, last week I was a rider with my date using an Uber app. The app asked how much my date would like to tip the driver (in advance). I asked the driver when that started since I hadn't received tips as of yet yet. He was clueless too. Although my date put a 20% tip for the driver, the driver did not get the tip. We looked at his pay for the ride. This happened in Houston. How is that legal?


Uber steals your tips.


----------



## UberOCMan (Nov 24, 2015)

Is this true?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

When a rider signs up to Uber - part of the setup process asks them how much they want to automatically tip the driver - it defaults to 20%

How many tips have you seen on your pay statement?

If you download your pay statement in the CSV format - there is a column for tips - are any cells populated with any amount?

Pax believe they are tipping you 20% - I know for sure that it is not coming to me.

So yes passengers believe they are tipping us - we never see any of it. So someone is stealing it.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I have only driven 11 times now for Uber and two have tipped me. I told them both that no tips were required and they said they did not care. Said thanks.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Kimberly Ross said:


> I drive for Uber and we do not get paid tips. However, last week I was a rider with my date using an Uber app. The app asked how much my date would like to tip the driver (in advance). I asked the driver when that started since I hadn't received tips as of yet. He was clueless too. Although my date put a 20% tip for the driver, the driver did not get the tip. We looked at his pay for the ride. This happened in Houston. How is that legal?


For the love of god how is it so difficult to understand. You DRIVE for Uber and don't understand the different services they offer? UberTaxi is NOT UberX or any of the other options. The option to set a tip in the app is for UberTaxi.

https://help.uber.com/h/8fafa355-c0cb-4fc4-b094-b5894004ff33

http://www.ridesharingdriver.com/whats-the-difference-between-uberx-xl-uberplus-and-black-car/

Also says it RIGHT on the profile page. Don't know if it has always been that way though but I know I was never confused:

*Gratuity for TAXI*
Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (*not Black, SUV, or uberX*) and be paid to your driver. Gratuity only applies in certain countries.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd be surprised if Uber lost business if they adjusted their tipping policy to pro tipping.

I know for sure drivers would be much happier which I'd think would trickle down.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Novus Caesar said:


> I have only driven 11 times now for Uber and two have tipped me. I told them both that no tips were required and they said they did not care. Said thanks.


Please for the love of God or your loved ones, STOP telling the riders that tipping is not required. Even Uber doesn't tell you that you shouldn't take tips.

Not required = you shouldn't tip.

This is bad bad bad and conveys the wrong message to the riders, that they shouldn't tip.

You should be educating the riders that tips is what makes out breaks a drivers earnings and can help a driver earn a little money, while the rates are getting cut left and right.

Thank you.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> When a rider signs up to Uber - part of the setup process asks them how much they want to automatically tip the driver - it defaults to 20%
> 
> How many tips have you seen on your pay statement?
> 
> ...


Paxs sign up for tips for UberTaxi not UberX.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Paxs sign up for tips for UberTaxi not UberX.


Just walk into a bar and ask anyone in there "Hey what is this Uber thing I have been hearing about?'

They will answer - its a taxi app for your phone (or something similar).

It is the general perception by the public that Uber is a taxi service, and tipping for Uber Taxi only is Ubers way of misdirecting riders about tipping.

Uber is a taxi service - UberTaxi is only available in a very small amount of markets - the vast majority of markets and PAX have no idea that there is a platform called UberTaxi.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

It would solve 99 % of the problem. Pax don't mind tipping a couple of bucks. Hell they saved $10 by using uber instead of a taxi.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Passengers have been trained by Uber for the last few years not to tip. This isn't going to change anything


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Uber is a taxi service - UberTaxi is only available in a very small amount of markets - the vast majority of markets and PAX have no idea that there is a platform called UberTaxi.


Then they are not very perceptive as it tells you when you sign up and set the rate, and in your settings page, and in the help section on Uber's website:

*Gratuity for TAXI*
Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (*not Black, SUV, or uberX*) and be paid to your driver. Gratuity only applies in certain countries.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

I had a rider last night, speak about how rider's weren't supposed to. I corrected that, and say that it isn't that it's included, it's stated that it isn't required. He mentioned how a driver he had earlier refused the tip, because Uber says that they can't accept them. 
I made note that the driver was likely new & maybe misinformed. Upon finishing the ride, I showed him how much the ride cost (Min $-Fare). He gave me a $1 tip.. I like to show them how cheap it is, on those MIN-Trip(s), because they'll get an idea that they know we don't get all that $$ and they'll begin to understand why they no longer say Tip Included has changed to Tip Not Required.

I mean, Uber has changed their "wording" why should a driver continue the burden onto other driver's by being foolish, misinformed, and allowing themselves to be taken advantage of?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Then they are not very perceptive as it tells you when you sign up and set the rate, and in your settings page, and in the help section on Uber's website:
> 
> *Gratuity for TAXI*
> Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (*not Black, SUV, or uberX*) and be paid to your driver. Gratuity only applies in certain countries.


That is what Uber is exploiting.

They do not highlight what it doesn't include (as you needed to in your post to make it clear).

And explain to me - where is this UberTaxi that I can tip on in the app?









I do not see the option for Taxi.

I totally understand that it is just for Taxi - but again Uber misspeak stops the option for tips to Uber drivers through its manipulations and a substantial amount of riders believe they are tipping us.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> That is what Uber is exploiting.
> 
> They do not highlight what it doesn't include (as you needed to in your post to make it clear).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there is a listing of all the locations avail. I know NYC and Chicago are 2 locations that have it. The option won't show up in the app unless it is available. As for not highlighting it, is it REALLY necessary? This isn't like reading a learned treatise or anything. It is 1 simple sentence. This will apply to TAXI, NOT UberX etc... Pretty self explanatory. If it wasn't self-explanatory (seriously?), and someone needs more guidance, it can be found easily in their help section:

https://help.uber.com/h/8fafa355-c0cb-4fc4-b094-b5894004ff33


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

If anybody needs more guidance it is those on this thread that post about tip not needed, tip included, or tip not necessary, or why should I because that's how the platform was initially set up, if you don't like it don't do it etc.. The simple fact *they know* that it isn't included in the fare and *they know *drivers are making very little money yet still dont open their wallet for one stinking dollar or two. Yeah, one dollar or two, just enough to say "I get it", not for reasons lending to above and beyond but just *because I know*. This shouldn't be such a big deal when they actually know what the circumstances are. For those who don't know the circumstances, I understand those points of view to be valid, but once they learn the facts, in most cases they will tip. In this particular situation, for those who do know and still hold the party line to self benifit from others loss is a fine example of heartless behavior. 
If you ride in an uber, and *you know,* give a dollar or two, not 15 or 20% but just a buck or two. You just may find it self rewarding rather than self indulging. I commend those few here that are against tipping but still do so because if for no other reason, they *know the deal. *
That's my 2 cents, and I'm uberduberdone.


----------

